# Salton Sea RC



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Any news on callbacks; Open, AM and Qual?

Thanks in advance
Lorraine


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

The Amateur will resume at 7:00 to run the remaining 26 dogs. We will begin with dog #50.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to the Land Blind: 38 dogs
2,5,8,9,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,22,23,26,27,28,29,32,34,35,39,40,41,42,44,46,50,54,56,57,58,59,64,66,67,69,74,77


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur call backs to 3rd series: 22 dogs. 
2,5,6,11,13,14,16,18,24,30,33,37,38,41,42,47,49,50,57,58,62,64

Test dog starts at 8:00am and starting dog is #42

Park in the area where we ran the first series.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open call backs to the last series: 19 dogs
2,5,14,16,18,22,23,26,29,32,35,39,41,46,50,58,59,66,74

It will be marks and a blind. Starts with dog #56.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qual placements:
1st #27 Hannah o/h Robert McLennan
2nd # 12 Gabbie Owner Maureen Hacker/ handler Richard Cole
3rd #26 Chunk o/h Jeanne Fowler
4th # 7 Emmy owner Gordon & Marlene Benn/handler Patti Kiernan
RJ #8 Zach owner Ron Kiehn/ handler Don Remien
Jams: 2-4-10-15-20-24
Congratulations!


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results:

1st Azna's Blue Angel Megan O/H Ruth Aud
2nd FC AFC Dottie Ray's League Of Her Own O/H Andy Kahn
3rd Wood River's Mr Big O/H Bill Fruehling
4th FC-AFC Lil Chin Music O/Chester & Charlene Koeth H/Charlene
RJ Moonstones Melody O/Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H/Florence

JAMs: 2,13,18,24,41,42,47,50,58


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

The only results I have for the Open is

1st FC Sweetie's Easy Rider O/Pete Panarites H/Jim Gonia


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open results:
1st #16 Ford-handler Jim Gonia
2nd # 59 Hammer - owner Linda Johnson handler Don Remien
3rd #26 Billie-owner Joel Harris handler John Henninger
4th #2 Katie-owner/handler Mike Tierney
RJ #58 Kaylee-owner/handler Sonya Harrigfeld
Jams: not sure of all the jams


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Ruth and Megan!


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Jams in Open# 14,18,22,23,29,32,35,39,41,46,74


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby Results:
1st-#3 Slick owner/handler Ole Jackson
2nd-#13 Thunder owner David Frenkel handler Amie Henninger
3rd- #21 Breeze owner/handler Ben Echavarria
4th - #15 Hoss owner/handler Cynthia Tallman 
RJ - #19 Robbie owner/handler Sonya Harrigfeld
Jams: 4,6,7,12,20


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

Alex Drent handled Hoss to his 4th in the Derby. Way to go Alex and Hoss!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! Ruth and Megan.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Way to go Ruth!

Hard work paying off for you and Megan~


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow - terrific win for Ford!

Congrats to all Finishers.

Lorraine


----------

